# hello



## lontorlor (Oct 8, 2021)

Greetings I'm New to the forum.


----------



## MoonBeamEstate (Jan 1, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Annapolitan (Feb 22, 2021)

Greetings. What kind of sailing do you do and where do you do it?

Cheers,

Annapolitan


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

lontorlor said:


> Greetings I'm New to the forum.


Welcome to SailNet! Please feel free to tell us a little about yourself and let us know what brings you here.

Jeff


----------

